# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Sling shot training and S4 cycle for 8 weeks

## OH REALLY

ok so im using s4 and sling shot training just started on monday with a chest work out
decline bar warm up at 135 for 6
set 1. 275-5
set 2. 225-8
set 3. 235-6
set 4. 235-6 all to failure

incline bar no warm up
set 1. 225-9
set 2. 225-8
set 3. 225-8
set 4. 225-7 all to failure

dumbel flys flat
set 1. 55-10
set 2. 55-8
set 3. 55-8
set 4. 55-7

im weighting at 222 pounds right now and im doing 1 hour of cardio 4 days a week...

----------


## endus

Good luck. I used to do tons of sets per body part didn't see much improvement. The slingshot seem to work much better as I'm seeing improvement each week - and with doing lot less sets and more rest! Oh S4 will help too  :Smilie:

----------


## toothache

Oh Really, what dosage of sarms are you taking?

----------


## bass

Hey OR, your profile needs to be updated, its says you weigh 260, but here you say 222. what’s is your body fat %? good luck with your cycle, I’ll be reading...

----------


## OH REALLY

> Oh Really, what dosage of sarms are you taking?


im taking .25 ml every 4 hours so some where around 150mg

----------


## OH REALLY

> Hey OR, your profile needs to be updated, its says you weigh 260, but here you say 222. whats is your body fat %? good luck with your cycle, Ill be reading...


i have no idea what my body fat percentage is but its not great no abs yet.. its coming

ok today im training back and traps....

----------


## bass

this is your second cycle of S4, right?

----------


## OH REALLY

yup
..

----------


## OH REALLY

ok tuesday i did back and i thought it was a lot but idk

Dead lifts warm up 4-8 135
1 set 4-6 heavy / 275-4
2 set 8-10 / 225 -8

dead lift machine 
1 set 12-15/ 90-14

medium grip pull ups 
1 set 8-10/10
2 set 8-10/9
3 set 8-10/8
4 set 8-10/8

wide grip pull ups
1.-40/8
2.-50/8
3.-60/8

close grip hands in
1.body 7
2.-20/ 6
3.-40/7

hammer strainght lower abs
1.8-10fail / 195-8
2.8-10fail / 195-8

wide grip rows upper abs
1.8-10/ 150-11
2.8-10/ 165-10

traps seated db
1.8-10/ 90-166
2.8-10/135-10
3.8-10/ 160-9
4.8-10/ 160-10
5.8-10/ 106-10

ok that was a lot and it kicked my a&&... hope im doing this right...

----------


## OH REALLY

ok today i did shoulders.. and it was a short work out not to many laterals i dont know why RONNIE but i guess we dont need that many..ok here it is

Seated db press 4-8 warm up with 65lb
1. 4-6 / 105lb-3
2.8-10 / 85lb-9
3.8-10/ 90lb-8
4.12-15/ 75lb-13

db lateral raises
1.8-10/ 40-8
2.8-10/ 40-8
3.8-10/ 40-8

reverse cable flys
1.8-10/ 30lb-8
2.8-10/ 30lb-8
3.8-10/ 30lb-8

and that was it lets see....

----------


## endus

LOL - thats what I thought when I first started Slingshot. It felt like I wasn't doing enough. You'll get used to them but it does go against what we think we know.

My new routine next week is even going to be shorter - just one set only (i.e. 1 bench press, 1 fly, 1 incline, etc). I got this from another board and people seem to make huge gains.

----------


## OH REALLY

> LOL - thats what I thought when I first started Slingshot. It felt like I wasn't doing enough. You'll get used to them but it does go against what we think we know.
> 
> My new routine next week is even going to be shorter - just one set only (*i.e. 1 bench press, 1 fly, 1 incline, etc).* I got this from another board and people seem to make huge gains.


you forgot to wright LOL after that

----------


## elpropiotorvic

any vision sides?
when did the last sarm hit u ?

----------


## OH REALLY

no vision sides yet but last time i had it bad... im being more careful on the dosage this time..........

----------


## bass

at 150mgs per day there is no escape, unfortunately it will come, but at least you know what to expect...

----------


## OH REALLY

ok today i did bic and tris and im sure from MMA training...
but this is how it went down...

tri skull crushes warm up 75lb
1.8-10 95/11
2.8-10 05/10
3.8-10 105/9
4.8-10 105/8

pully pull down
1.8-10 50/12
2.8-10 70/11
3. 8-10 80/10
4.8-10 90/9

bicseated incline db curls 45 angle
1.8-10 35/9
2.8-10 35/8
3.8-10 35/8

preacher curl
1.8-10 75/10
2.8-10 85/9
3.8-10 85/8

seated db hammer curls
1.8-10 35/8
2.8-10 35/9
3.8-10 40/8

ran out of time for four arms so going back after work....

----------


## OH REALLY

guys let me know if im doing this sling shot training right.....please

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Are you supplementing with vitamin a ?

----------


## OH REALLY

> Are you supplementing with vitamin a ?


no why?

----------


## elpropiotorvic

carotenes are used to make pigments in the eye, so I have been suggesting it to ppl who take S4 to see if maybe the vision thingy goes away or is reduced with large amounts of it, id say give it a shot,,,, i wanna try sarms but they vision sucks...specially in canada where in winter we have no sun from 4 p.m

----------


## endus

> carotenes are used to make pigments in the eye, so I have been suggesting it to ppl who take S4 to see if maybe the vision thingy goes away or is reduced with large amounts of it, id say give it a shot,,,, i wanna try sarms but they vision sucks...specially in canada where in winter we have no sun from 4 p.m


Did you see the post from Okinawa? He said it didn't help after 7 days in his system. Don't know how much he was taking but so far, Vit A, BilBerry, Lutein, and Visine A/AC doesn't seem to help. I'm also taking multiVit with excess amount of everything and my vision issue is not going away.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

hmm...interesting stuff, can somebody go to a doctor and tell him i have been noticing yellow vision, and when he asks what are you taking say creatine and protein shake :Smilie:  ? to see what they come out with

----------


## bass

> hmm...interesting stuff, can somebody go to a doctor and tell him i have been noticing yellow vision, and when he asks what are you taking say creatine and protein shake ? to see what they come out with


elpropiotorvic, its time for you to run S4, don't worry about the vision, thats the worst you get, and its manageable...

----------


## OH REALLY

ok went back to the gym and did forearms

----------


## elpropiotorvic

> elpropiotorvic, its time for you to run S4, don't worry about the vision, thats the worst you get, and its manageable...


I will as soon as it fits my budget

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> ok went back to the gym and did forearms



OH Really I have been reading your log and it looks like you are having great results with your S4 cycle. Did you gain/lose weight on you're last cycle? Thanks....

----------


## OH REALLY

i took it douring my pct and i lost no weight at all... and yes after my pct was over i continued to look harder and harder...

----------


## bass

OR, can you post a pic? preferably before and after...

----------


## OH REALLY

> OR, can you post a pic? preferably before and after...


let me lose for weight first almost at my goal...

----------


## bass

that’s great man, i am still at 10% extra BF, i hope i can reach my goal by June, 21 2010...can't wait to see your pics.

----------


## OH REALLY

thanks bro they will be up soon...

----------


## OH REALLY

ok put on 9 pounds over the holiday weekend...omg

----------


## OH REALLY

well weights are going up not all of them but most of them..

----------


## bass

> ok put on 9 pounds over the holiday weekend...omg


thats all! haha just kidding, i know what you mean, wrong kind of a weight on the wrong places...no pics yet?

----------


## OH REALLY

pics are coming i have weight to lose my bench went up 10 pounds and i still got 10 reps so im upping it again next week today is back day and i also started a eca stack last week...

----------


## OH REALLY

ok im getting stronger... not sure if im getting bigger but yes stronger...

----------


## bass

OR, are you still at 150mgs per day?

----------


## OH REALLY

im taking a quarter of a cc every four hours so its some where close to that...

----------


## endus

Still no vision problem at that dosage/duration? Wow, maybe you got used to it from last time?

----------


## OH REALLY

no i cant see shit at night

----------


## freakinhuge

Thanks for the information, keep it coming, thanks. Have you noticed a difference in vision problems with different doses, or is it all the same?

----------


## OH REALLY

well it took longer to show up and i also noticed a bit change... im getting stronger and i have to choice but to cut down to 215.. buy jan 17

----------


## OH REALLY

ok im getting tired or sore but my weights are going down and i dont know why... still on sarms still on hgh and im doing a lot of cardio maybe thats why?

----------


## toothache

Is your diet in check? You getting enough protein and carbs?

How much cardio are you doing?

----------


## OH REALLY

i do an all protien diet been on it for years tho

----------


## toothache

You don't eat any carbs whatsoever?

----------


## bass

> ok im getting tired or sore but my weights are going down and i dont know why... still on sarms still on hgh and im doing a lot of cardio maybe thats why?


OR, that happened to me, and once i added carbs my energy went up, you need some fuel bro, especially for the work you are doing.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Might be over training....Take a day off.......Then hit those ****ing weights!!!! Great log by the way!!!

----------


## tballz

You need to add some carbs to your diet. Like bass said, 'you need some fuel bro.'

----------


## OH REALLY

i take in some cards but no sugar just a little.. ok i lost some weight im down to 223.. have to get to 215.....for weight class im in ....im probably over training a little but i feel good see i need to get my cardio up right now...

----------


## OH REALLY

ok i think i spoke to soon...i just got a huge streach mark on my right side of my chest...HUGE...LOL

----------


## OH REALLY

ok im down to 223 and feeling large..

----------


## bass

are you trying to confuse us OR! LOL, don't hurt yourself!!!

----------


## OH REALLY

im confused myself at this point ... but im feeling good bicep curl went up...

----------


## ShredBundy

Did I read correctly that your also taking HGH? What dosage and for how long?

----------


## OH REALLY

as long as i can afford it 8 ius three days a week is the max i can dish out right now... down to 219... feeling great...

----------


## OH REALLY

ok training is going good seeing more and more definition abs arms shoulders....

----------


## bass

you are not going to get away with it OR, post a pic please...

----------


## endus

> you are not going to get away with it OR, post a pic please...


Don't let him bully you  :Smilie: 

Picture bully!

----------


## bass

hey if a fat guy like me have enough guts to post photos, then you guys shouldn’t have any problems, eh...

----------


## OH REALLY

ok pic coming soon.. weighing in at 219 have to lose 10 pounds..

----------


## bass

OR, how are you doing your cardio, HIIT, LI and how many sessions a day?

----------


## OH REALLY

cardio is an hour a day heart rate high for the first 30 and low for the second half....

----------


## OH REALLY

ok down to 218 and looking b etter and better picks coming soon

----------


## bass

I look forward to it...

----------


## OH REALLY

ok bass your scaring me....lol

----------


## bass

haha, i just wanted you to know i am still following your log. LOL...

----------


## OH REALLY

training is going good im a head of schedual and im glad because of the holiday

----------


## OH REALLY

well my grandmother passed away on Christmas eve and I'm behind on my training so its time to catch up...

----------


## OH REALLY

im also fat again so i need help with that hiit training bass... tell me how to drop the weight i already no how to diet...help me with the cardio..please

----------


## bass

sorry to hear about your grandma OR.

don't worry about falling behind, it happens to all of us. because of my age my hips can't take running everyday, but you do what your body can do. basically I do 1 minute run and 3 minutes slow walk, and repeat for 6-7 times, do this in the morning on empty stomach. I started doing this everyday then my hips started to bather me, so now I do it every other day (one day hiit and one day low intensity) then every day in the evening do a low intensity cardio for about 45minutes or an hour, do this about 30 minutes or so after you eat. stay away from sugars even fruits.

i lost 5 pounds in 2 weeks doing this. BTW, you can rest one day a week if you like...

on the low intensity I do 80% of my max heart rate, it works the best for me, but you have to find what works for you, you can start at 70% and if you don’t see results then go higher. Best of luck to you bro…

----------


## OH REALLY

thanks i was going to run 3 min and walk 1 is it ok to do like that?

----------


## elpropiotorvic

I'm sorry about ur grandma ...

I like Doug minute sprints and minute rest for 20 or 26 min

the sprints are at full power with all u got

----------


## bass

> thanks i was going to run 3 min and walk 1 is it ok to do like that?


you can do what elpropiotorvic suggested if that works for you

No, its must be 1 minute run then rest/walk until your heartbeat is low, i am estimating about 3 minutes. other wise you'll start burning your muscles...

----------


## OH REALLY

ok im going to have to try this out...asap

----------


## OH REALLY

starting on that on monday....

----------


## RotorHead

pics!! you guys ever try the HIT over the slingshot training?

----------


## OH REALLY

i messed up my cycle sorry guys had a lose in the family and i have been a mess ever since

----------


## bass

sorry to hear it OR, may he/she rest in peace...be strong and move forward.

----------


## OH REALLY

ya getting back at it now

----------

